# White Berry Buds



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 11, 2009)

Strain is White Berry by Paradise Seeds. Enjoy!

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html <-----


> 7. Please post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as 3 pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them. Also we discovered that quite a number pictures hosted on other sites gets deleted after some time making the threads worthless on our forums.


----------



## T.N.T. (Jun 11, 2009)

Bu Ta Ful !


----------



## nvthis (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey Mental, How'd ya get yer pics on the page like that????????


----------



## captainbh420 (Jun 19, 2009)

that is one beautiful lady you got there... damn!


----------



## umbra (Jun 19, 2009)

nice


----------

